# A presentation brougth to you By DW Asia



## Artdeshine (Aug 21, 2012)

A presentation on the Self Healing Scratch gone protection film.


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Now *THAT'S* impressive!! :thumb:


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Alfred thats truly amazing !!.


----------



## Ghostrider (Dec 17, 2006)

That is what I´m looking for !!! Awesome stuff !!!!! Unfortunately they don´t have a dealer in europe :-((((((((((
I think shipping would be very expensive !


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

dont see why shipping would be crazy..worth an ask

i couldnt put up with the line myself


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Impressive indeed!


----------



## Ghostrider (Dec 17, 2006)

steveo3002 said:


> dont see why shipping would be crazy..worth an ask
> 
> i could put up with the line myself


I´m going to ask them ! :thumb:


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

Wow, thanks Alfred. Suddenly all coatings and sealants seem redundant.


----------

